# HELP BUILD A PC UNDER 65k



## abhayvir (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Please help me put a PC under 65k. The PC will primarily be used for work and need to be a great looker. 

*Q1-* Purpose of the computer…
*A1-* Mainly graphic intensive work with a little bit of video editing. Percentage wise usage

3D (Modelling & Rendering only- NO ANIMATION)- Blender
2D (Large Photoshop files and graphic intensive work)- Gimp, Inkscape, Scribus
Video (Mainly high quality DVD editing- NO HD editing)- Cinelerra and CineFx
Gaming (I am a casual gamer hence if the rig is able to play the games that is enough for me, resolutions don’t matter)

*Q2- *Am I open to alternate ideas…
*A2-* Yes

*Q3-* Max budget
*A3-* Rs. 55k to 60k (65k if the performance improves significantly)- must include almost everything like UPS, speakers, keyboard mouse etc.

*Q4-* Planning to overclock
*A4-* If the configuration allows for then YES, else I wouldn’t be too bothered about overclocking

*Q5-* Which OS
*A4-* Primary OS- Linux Fedora, Secondary OS- Windows XP/7

*Q6-* How much Hard Drive required
*A6-* More the merrier but ideal configurations in order of preference- 4X250GB, 2X500GB, 1X1TB

*Q7-* What screen resolution and size
*A7-* Nothing fancy but good quality output in terms of colour- preferred size 21” and above. Ideally I would prefer a dual monitor setup.

*Q8-* Rating of my hardware knowledge from 1-10
*A8-* Around 7

*Q9-* Have I ever built a desktop before
*A9-* Yes about 5 years back…since then I have moved to using Laptops

*Q10-*[/B] When am I planning to buy the system
*A10-* Before Diwali 2010

*Q11*- Am I looking for future proof computer
*A11- *Yes, but I will be in a far better position say 6 months from now to splurge more money on upgradation

*Q12-* Component I don’t want to include
*A12-* I want a whole new system, so I am looking to buy everything new

*Q13-* City I live and preferred buying place
*A13-* I live in Delhi, but I can also buy parts from Mumbai. No other place. If someone could suggest vendors with contact details that would be a great help

*Q14-* Other important points
*A14-* I don’t want to add/ buy extra components such as buetooth, wifi, webcam etc. I would prefer if the system already includes these things.

*NOTE-* Right now I am considering buying a Dell Studio 7100 desktop- (AMD X6 1045t, ATI Radeon 5770 1GB, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD, 21.5” FULL HD monitor and WiFi PCIe card) @ Rs.60,711/-. 

Please consider this option as reference when suggesting your options. 

Thanks
Waiting for Replies


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2010)

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
4 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 9.2k
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
WD 500GB Blue * 2 @ 4k 
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H 23" @ 14k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.6k
Numeric 1KVA UPS @ 4.2k
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k

Total - 68.1k

this is the min you need. to decrease the cost you can go for 6gb ram but its not recommended.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> 4 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 9.2k
> Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
> ...



That's a gr8 config Jas, but 6 GB Ram will also do the job. Go for 6 GB and everything will be within your budget. Also look for a little cheaper UPS within 3k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2010)

just wanted to know by going with 6gb wont it reduce the dual channel speed?


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 4, 2010)

i suggest going for 2*4 GB atm for 9.6k (its pretty cheap Gskill Ripjaws 1333 DDR3 4GB Single Stick) and as he wants 21.5" he can go with BenQ E2220HD @ 8.8k. btw abhay you can buy your components from SMC International. They're based in Nehru Place and you can order online for home delivery as well. Their website is Welcome to SMC International. .


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 4, 2010)

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 10k
Any good msi/gigabyte board with 2 x pcie 16x at 8x/8x @ 7k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
2 x AMD 4850HD @ 14 k
WD 500GB Blue * 2 @ 4k 
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ G2220 x 2 @ 15K
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.6k
Numeric 1KVA UPS @ 4.2k
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k

Total - 69.4k

This, my dear friends, is my long shot at dual monitor setup.
And know it wont be long before people start throwing steaming pile of judgemental dung in my direction. But as far as my very limited knowledge goes, which I might add is somewhat equal to number hair on raaabo's head, difference a dual monitor setup can make is more than what our politicians eat.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 4, 2010)

AMD not good fro rendering work


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> AMD not good fro rendering work



.
.
Wise words.
But you sound like yoda.
.
Would someone dare suggest a leap to i7 950 at expense of additional 5 k and probably some more for an appropriate mobo??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ how 5k? will you fit a i7 950 into a P55 board (that cost ~5k. cause X58 cost min 11k).


----------



## mavihs (Oct 5, 2010)

@OP
are you learning animation or doing it professionally?

+1 to the config Jaskanwar suggested but somethings can be changed after your reply to the above questions!!!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ how 5k? will you fit a i7 950 into a P55 board (that cost ~5k. cause X58 cost min 11k).



.
Arre Bhai, i meant 5k for cpu, and rest whatsoever for mobo.
.
Ques, we can fix/run 2 completely different graphics card in a pc as long as both the gcards are connected to different displays, cant we??
.
Also, what do you think of my config??


----------



## abhayvir (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.

As I see the price tick over 65k barrier, my heart starts to beat faster.

@mavihs- I am doing 3D professionally

Guys the reason I cant go beyond 65k is that I have to buy a laptop as well. Right now I am thinking of buying Acer Timelinex 4820TG (corei5, 4GB, 500GB, Ati 5650) which is around 50k, therefore the combined budget crosses 100k and at that point I am fully stretched.

Since both requirements are immediate. I split the amount as 65k for desktop and 45k for laptop hence I am little tied.

Nevertheless I think Jaskanwar Singhs config will fit my budget if i an get myself to bargain a little better, albeit at the sacrifice of a dual monitor setup.

Thanks


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> 4 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 9.2k
> Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
> ...



Everything is Ok !

But , Is OP is using 32bit OS or 64Bit OS ??? for his rendering ??

I think APC 1100VA is lot better than Numeric 1Kva

My suggestion is get 4GB RAM its enough , i dont think no more application gona use more than that @ a single time !

It will reduce 5K so get a better cooler - I opt for HYper 212+ is value + good performance cooler for 2K 

*The Rig *

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
*2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6K*
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
WD 500GB Blue * 2 @ 4k 
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H 23" @ 14k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.6k
*ApC 1100VA @ 4.8K *
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k

*Good luck OP *


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 5, 2010)

mmm... confusion, I meant AMD cards not very good for rendering. I didn't mean AMD processors


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

^^yup
 tha'ts a plain truth


----------



## mavihs (Oct 6, 2010)

abhayvir said:


> Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.
> 
> As I see the price tick over 65k barrier, my heart starts to beat faster.
> 
> ...


then you should go for the config "Jas"(Jaskanwar i hope you don't mind me calling you Jas from now on!?  ) suggested! 
Phenom II x6 1055t @ 10.5k (the price is little higher all over Delhi, this price has been taken from the SMC Store(not the site))
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k (@Jas is this mobo good enough for OCing?)
4 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 9.2k (this should be good enough for you, i'm learning 3D animation currently si i know how fast the RAM gets consumed once you open more then one app & Firefox with them)
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H 23" @ 14k (this monitor is an IPS Panle & is really good in color reproduction & accuracy)
Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k (do you really need them? you'll  go over budget)

i'm also from Delhi so if you need any help in buying(i know the right place & ppl  ) & overclocking(if you allow me it'll be great benchmarking your RIG  )!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

yes no prob mavihs, jas is alright.
yup i oced to 3.2ghz and it everything was ok. though now i have again reverted to 2.9ghz stock. thought will oc when i get a new cooler perhaps..


----------



## mavihs (Oct 6, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes no prob mavihs, jas is alright.
> yup i oced to 3.2ghz and it everything was ok. though now i have again reverted to 2.9ghz stock. thought will oc when i get a new cooler perhaps..


wats the max the FSB can go on the moo?
btw just change the thermal paste to something good & you can zoom away to around 3.5Hz on all core at full load without any probs!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes no prob mavihs, jas is alright.
> yup i oced to 3.2ghz and it everything was ok. though now i have again reverted to 2.9ghz stock. thought will oc when i get a new cooler perhaps..



.
.
BTW, whats your opinion about my config, apart from the fact that i'v used amd cards??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

mavihs said:


> wats the max the FSB can go on the moo?
> btw just change the thermal paste to something good & you can zoom away to around 3.5Hz on all core at full load without any probs!



200mhz-500mhz....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> BTW, whats your opinion about my config, apart from the fact that i'v used amd cards??



ultrasharp is better in colour quality which op needs


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes no prob mavihs, jas is alright.
> yup i oced to 3.2ghz and it everything was ok. though now i have again reverted to 2.9ghz stock. thought will oc when i get a new cooler perhaps..





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ultrasharp is better in colour quality which op needs



.
.
A friend of mine has a brother who is in Audio mixing/editing industry. As far as I know and what he's fed me. Work is done faster when you have loads of display space to put all thoes boxes.
But oh well, its the op's choice to make.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ right. more displays better.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ right. more displays better.



.
.
Phew, finally someone on my side. Thank you Sam.Shab, I love you.
.
Its sad though that still nobody apart from me is hystrically laughing on jokes I crack.
.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> mmm... confusion, I meant AMD cards not very good for rendering. I didn't mean AMD processors



.
.
Oops, my bad there.
To cover up my balant stupidity, I might say that I thought you were speaking of fusion processors.
.
Just a quick question here...
How do you (in general) know that what card is good for what and not?
.
Cause as I see it (which is not a lot), as long as one card gives more FPS than other, me and my old man are happy.
.
.
So how do we calculate the rendering?


----------



## abhayvir (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks everyone. however I've been suggested an Intel based configuration as well...what's your take on this one...

Intel Core i7 870 14.2k
Gigabyte GA P55 US3L 6.3k
Corsair 4Gb Single Peice Memory DDR3 1333Mhz 4.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1 TB 3.3k
Dell U2311H 14.5k
Zotac GTS 450 7.8k
Creative Inspire M4500 2.2k
LG/Samsung/Sony 22x DVD writer 1.2k
CM 690 4.5k
Corsair VX550W 4.8k

Total - 63.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ looks good. are you sure the GTS450 will be sufficient for your gaming needs?


----------



## mavihs (Oct 8, 2010)

Intel Core i7 870 14.2k - this proccy will give you better performance than 1055T on stock but you'll get better performance out of 1055T when OCed!
Gigabyte GA P55 US3L 6.3k - this doesn't have onboard GFX so if anytime something happens to your GPU, you'll be in a fix!!
Corsair 4Gb Single Peice Memory DDR3 1333Mhz 4.5k - with only 4Gb you'll have really less RAM!
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1 TB 3.3k - WD have more reliable HDDs!
Zotac GTS 450 7.8k - its not worth taking it!
CM 690 4.5k - good cabby!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

but mavihs if he can oc 1055t then even he can oc i7 870!!
but i agree that ram is much less and his gaming needs wont be sufficed.


----------



## mavihs (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but mavihs if he can oc 1055t then even he can oc i7 870!!
> but i agree that ram is much less and his gaming needs wont be sufficed.


i'm saying with the stock HSF he will be able to OC 1055T more then the i7 870!
plus the overall performance of the AMD build will be better then the i7 one!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

ok and yes you right..


----------



## abhayvir (Oct 10, 2010)

This is it!

After hunting a bit online I have built these 2 configurations (see attachment).

Now please guide me:

Q1- Which motherboard is better in terms of future upgrades (gradually I will add another graphic card in SLI/Crosfire mode, increase RAM to 16GB and another monitor to complete the Dual monitor)

Q2- Is it worth going for 1600 MHz RAM?

If you have any other suggestion for these 2 configs please post them too.

For the time being Configuration 2 is what I intent to go with.

Thanks


----------



## mavihs (Oct 10, 2010)

abhayvir said:


> This is it!
> 
> After hunting a bit online I have built these 2 configurations (see attachment).
> 
> ...


well both of the config sucks, they both have bad grade components!!!!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 10, 2010)

My question to fellow tdf members.
.
Sli/crossfire means 2 Gcards powering a single monitor.
Thus 2 Gcards connected to two different display does *Not* mean sli/crossfire right???
.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2010)

If 2 or more Nvidia/ati card is connected on a single board irrespective of the amount of screens used, its an sli/cf system. The term is for the cards, not for the screens.


----------

